# After installing FreeBSD,...



## tunyin (Oct 22, 2020)

I had xorg errors during installing FreeBSD in UEFI Mode. I tried many methods to fix it. But nothig fixed. So I tried in Legacy Mode. In Legacy Mode, everything is ok. I don't understand so much why not available in UEFI Mode. My PC has two HDDs(1 TB & 300GB). On 1TB Drive, I am running Debian GNU/Linux in UEFI Mode. I would like to install FreeBSD on 300GB Drive. Now I successfully installed FreeBSD with Gnome3 DE in Legacy Mode. But I still have graphic errors. I can't control brightness, night mode doen't work. I tried the instructions from FreeBSD Handbook, but nothing fixed.


----------



## monwarez (Oct 22, 2020)

tunyin said:


> I had xorg errors during installing FreeBSD in UEFI Mode


FreeBSD installer does not come with Xorg, so I assume that it is after installing x11/xorg and trying to run X with `startx` (after setting up a simple window manager session).
For that we will need to have the content of Xorg logs
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
The information of the kernel module loaded (i915kms is needed)
`kldstat -v`
The output of `sysrc kld_list`
The content of /boot/loader.conf



tunyin said:


> Gnome3 DE in Legacy Mode. But I still have graphic errors


If the graphics error are icons, it is know bug with recent gnome3 update, you will need to install the gnome icons set and then set the default icons set to gnome with deskutils/gnome-tweaks



tunyin said:


> I can't control brightness


For that you may try graphics/intel-backlight


tunyin said:


> night mode doen't work


For that the best bet would be to use something like accessibility/redshift

And finally the most important one: which FreeBSD version are you installing ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2020)

Please don't post _textual_ information as pictures.


----------



## tunyin (Oct 22, 2020)

monwarez said:


> FreeBSD installer does not come with Xorg, so I assume that it is after installing x11/xorg and trying to run X with `startx` (after setting up a simple window manager session).
> For that we will need to have the content of Xorg logs
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> The information of the kernel module loaded (i915kms is needed)
> ...


FreeBSD-12.2-RC3-amd64


----------



## olli@ (Oct 22, 2020)

And in particular, please post the textual information that is essential for your problem.
You say “xorg errors”, so what are those errors exactly? The Xorg.0.log file would be a good start.


----------

